# Where to buy Metro Med in Canada



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, fishsempai doesnt post metro meds on their website anymore, so where can i get this in canada?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Sugarglider on the forum.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We also carry Metro : Metro+, Metronidazole and AquaZole. 
All three listed medications contains Metronidazole.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I get mine from John (sugarglidder). He has the best price on top quality Metro and he should be passing through Toronto in the next couple of weeks.

metro 100 grams: $18.00 
metro 500 grams: $75.00

Here is his last thread:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36083


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

hi guys, thanks, i ended up buying Metronidazole from John, as he passed by this past weekend anyways.

Now, how do i treat a 10 gallon tank hospital, and 75 gallon tank? I have always used metromeds, not a powdered metronidazole, and i dont have a scale.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> hi guys, thanks, i ended up buying Metronidazole from John, as he passed by this past weekend anyways.
> 
> Now, how do i treat a 10 gallon tank hospital, and 75 gallon tank? I have always used metromeds, not a powdered metronidazole, and i dont have a scale.


The package says to use one level teaspoon per 164 gallons. Therefore 1/2 teaspoon per 82 gallons and 1/4 teaspoon per 41 gallons and 1/8 teaspoon per 20.5 gallons.

I have another package that I got from the US and it says to use 1/4 teaspoon per 20 gallons.

Metro is supposedly safe for aquarium use and therefore the measurements don't have to be exact. Having said that you should always watch the fish for signs of distress and if necessary perform addition water changes.
--
Paul


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Paul,

Thanks, i was reading the instructions, and didnt have anything lower than 1/8 teaspoon, but it looks like the dosage for the 10 gallon is somewhere between half of 1/8 to 1/8 teaspoon, and that of the 75 gallon is 1/4 teaspoon.

Question though, can you help me with the water change and redose. Do i do a 25% water change before adding metro, and then a day later do another 25% water change and add 25% of metro med removed? Do i have to do that every day for 3 to 7 days? I am somewhat confused about the water change schedule and the redosing, specially that it is really not going to be to exact to put about 25% in a 1/8 teaspoon.

Finally, can metro kill red chery shrimps and amano shrimps? Will it kill the beneficial bacteria?

thanks again.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

It's 1/2 teaspoon per 82 gallons which is closest to your 75. You then dose full tank volume every time you add the meds.

Not sure if it's shrimp safe however I'm pretty sure it won't harm the filter bacteria.
--
Paul


----------

